# Royal Oak - Smoker



## planeguy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...431&lpage=none

I just saw this at Lowe's for $210 with the SFB on clearance.

Good Deal?


----------



## rickw (Sep 4, 2009)

I would have to say, yes. That is a very good deal on a nice smoker.


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 5, 2009)

That is a great deal for that smoker, it's the right price.

Go for it!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks like a good deal so if you want it don't you work hard for your money so run out and but the thing. Ok you can tell the wife I said so.


----------



## forcedsquint (Sep 22, 2009)

I looked it up locally and while the price is a lot better than it was, it's still not that cheap. Can you tell me what store you saw it at for $210 with SFB?

Thanks.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah that is a good deal.


----------



## hilbillyinca (Sep 22, 2009)

It's a good deal for a grill, but I'm sure you noticed, this isn't technically a smoker. There's no firebox.


----------



## richp692 (Sep 22, 2009)

I wish it was that price when I bought it. I paid 219 and 89 for the sfb for mine back in the spring.


----------



## forcedsquint (Sep 22, 2009)

He said the 210 includes the SFB (side fire box).

At Lowes.com it's item number: *297990*


----------



## planeguy (Sep 22, 2009)

I saw it at Lowes in Farmingdale, NY.

It may have been the floor model because I didnt see any boxes on the floor.


----------



## richp692 (Sep 22, 2009)

That is the store where I bought mine. they keep them on a rack over by the air conditioners in the front of the store.


----------



## planeguy (Sep 22, 2009)

I was there yesterday - the store is setting up xmas trees already and there seasonal section is a complete disaster.


----------



## hilbillyinca (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry bout that.. was reading a lil' too fast!


----------



## forcedsquint (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank You!!!!


----------



## forcedsquint (Sep 22, 2009)

How do you like yours? Any pictures you can share (inside, in action)? Have you made any mods? What do you think about thickness and construction? Done any long smokes? Thanks.


----------



## richp692 (Sep 22, 2009)

I really like the smoker. It holds the heat well and the only mod I have done is put a loaf pan full of water on the rack next to the fire box. It blocks the food from the radeient heat. And I plan on using something bigger for the drip can. I'm thinking a small metal bucket. Ive done a couple long brisket and butt smokes and it doesn't use too much fuel. 
It is a bit heavier than the chargriller and built solid as a rock. 



Beer can chicken, armadillo eggs, beef short ribs, a pastami and a rack of spares.


----------



## twanger1994 (Sep 27, 2009)

My Lowes in New Jersey had two left. I've been waiting to catch the last one for a deal when this weekend they got four more in. The price is $219 with out the sfb. The sfb was $89 but is on clearance for $29. By the way the side firebox can be used as a stand alone grill. I've been debating on getting it. Not sure if for a little more money I should step it up. Any ideas?


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 27, 2009)

That's a total of $250....  worthwhile if you don't already own an offset smoker IMO.


----------



## twanger1994 (Sep 27, 2009)

the price is good. what worries me is the size of the lid opening as well at the height inside the chamber. the opening doesn't seem deep enough front to back. Also the height from the grate to the top is somewhat short. I also wonder about the grate itself. is cast iron better then the coated grate?  thanks


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 28, 2009)

The smaller lid opening has the benefit of not giving up heat as quickly when opened as, say, my CGSP. And since that RO offest does not have a second (top) rack, you should be fine with the dimensions - what it lacks in depth & height, it makes up in length. The porcelain cooking surface is just as good as cast-iron, and easier to keep clean.


----------



## planeguy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...431&lpage=none

I just saw this at Lowe's for $210 with the SFB on clearance.

Good Deal?


----------



## rickw (Sep 4, 2009)

I would have to say, yes. That is a very good deal on a nice smoker.


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 5, 2009)

That is a great deal for that smoker, it's the right price.

Go for it!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks like a good deal so if you want it don't you work hard for your money so run out and but the thing. Ok you can tell the wife I said so.


----------



## forcedsquint (Sep 22, 2009)

I looked it up locally and while the price is a lot better than it was, it's still not that cheap. Can you tell me what store you saw it at for $210 with SFB?

Thanks.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah that is a good deal.


----------



## hilbillyinca (Sep 22, 2009)

It's a good deal for a grill, but I'm sure you noticed, this isn't technically a smoker. There's no firebox.


----------



## richp692 (Sep 22, 2009)

I wish it was that price when I bought it. I paid 219 and 89 for the sfb for mine back in the spring.


----------



## forcedsquint (Sep 22, 2009)

He said the 210 includes the SFB (side fire box).

At Lowes.com it's item number: *297990*


----------



## planeguy (Sep 22, 2009)

I saw it at Lowes in Farmingdale, NY.

It may have been the floor model because I didnt see any boxes on the floor.


----------



## richp692 (Sep 22, 2009)

That is the store where I bought mine. they keep them on a rack over by the air conditioners in the front of the store.


----------



## planeguy (Sep 22, 2009)

I was there yesterday - the store is setting up xmas trees already and there seasonal section is a complete disaster.


----------



## hilbillyinca (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry bout that.. was reading a lil' too fast!


----------



## forcedsquint (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank You!!!!


----------



## forcedsquint (Sep 22, 2009)

How do you like yours? Any pictures you can share (inside, in action)? Have you made any mods? What do you think about thickness and construction? Done any long smokes? Thanks.


----------



## richp692 (Sep 22, 2009)

I really like the smoker. It holds the heat well and the only mod I have done is put a loaf pan full of water on the rack next to the fire box. It blocks the food from the radeient heat. And I plan on using something bigger for the drip can. I'm thinking a small metal bucket. Ive done a couple long brisket and butt smokes and it doesn't use too much fuel. 
It is a bit heavier than the chargriller and built solid as a rock. 



Beer can chicken, armadillo eggs, beef short ribs, a pastami and a rack of spares.


----------



## twanger1994 (Sep 27, 2009)

My Lowes in New Jersey had two left. I've been waiting to catch the last one for a deal when this weekend they got four more in. The price is $219 with out the sfb. The sfb was $89 but is on clearance for $29. By the way the side firebox can be used as a stand alone grill. I've been debating on getting it. Not sure if for a little more money I should step it up. Any ideas?


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 27, 2009)

That's a total of $250....  worthwhile if you don't already own an offset smoker IMO.


----------



## twanger1994 (Sep 27, 2009)

the price is good. what worries me is the size of the lid opening as well at the height inside the chamber. the opening doesn't seem deep enough front to back. Also the height from the grate to the top is somewhat short. I also wonder about the grate itself. is cast iron better then the coated grate?  thanks


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 28, 2009)

The smaller lid opening has the benefit of not giving up heat as quickly when opened as, say, my CGSP. And since that RO offest does not have a second (top) rack, you should be fine with the dimensions - what it lacks in depth & height, it makes up in length. The porcelain cooking surface is just as good as cast-iron, and easier to keep clean.


----------

